# Was ist das?



## Goldkäferchen (30. Aug. 2022)

weiß jemand, was das für eine Raupe ist?


----------



## Digicat (30. Aug. 2022)

Servus Goldkäferchen

Die Raupe des _Buchen_-_Streckfuß_ (Calliteara pudibunda) https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buchen-Streckfuß

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Goldkäferchen (30. Aug. 2022)

Servus Helmut,
ja, das ist es, vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Digicat (30. Aug. 2022)

Da habe ich was gefunden, was Dich vielleicht interessiert ...





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8azhkP-6RxQ_


Viel vergnügen beim ansehen

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (30. Aug. 2022)

Auch sehr interessant ...









						Wir in Bayern: Tine Klink, eine passionierte urbane Gärtnerin | ARD Mediathek
					

Tine Klink, eine passionierte urbane Gärtnerin | Video | Die passionierte urbane Gärtnerin Tine Klink ist als Insektenberaterin für die Umweltstation Augsburg unterwegs und berät Vereine, Hausgemeinschaften, Schulen, Kindergärten, Friedhofverwaltungen, aber auch Privatpersonen.




					www.ardmediathek.de
				




LG
Helmut


----------



## Goldkäferchen (31. Aug. 2022)

Hallo Helmut,
wunderschönes Video, vielen Dank!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------

